# good cold lunches to take to work



## jonbauman54 (Apr 17, 2009)

i have no access to a microwave at work and the only hot food around is the fast food places (McDonalds, KFC, Pizza Hut, Dairy Queen, and Chinese.) Obviously none of these are healthy. Somedays I can't stand to eat another turkey sandwich and end up down the road. What are some good, healthy, cold lunches that don't involve bread and lettuce?


----------



## Marat (Apr 17, 2009)

in terms of fat and protein, i'm a fan of  both cottage cheese and hardboiled eggs. If you are into fish, cans of tuna are nice to have around. You can use those as like base ingredients and then just add on from there.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 17, 2009)

I cook my meals the night before, chicken/veggies and what not, and usually end up eating em cold. A healthy cold meal is better than a hot super-sized combo.


----------



## Zeus100 (Apr 17, 2009)

So, my wife think this is odd, but I perfer almost all my food at room temperature. I find tastes are more distinct, and when things are hot, everything blends...

To answer you question, for me, seasoned chicken, tuna, salmon...

For chicken, a good spice rub is 1 tbs cumin, 1 tbs coriander, 1/4 salt, 1/4 pepper. Cumin has a very distinct, smoky flavor, you'll either love it or hate it. If you love it, use it as the primary spice in chilies - amazing.  

I sometimes take spinach, and some light balsamic dressing, then add canned tuna. (or the seasoned chicken, tuna, salmon from above)

Here's are a few other things I've come up with

1/2 cup cooked oatmeal
1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese
1/4 cup plain yogurt
1 tbs toasted flax seeds
1/2 tbs splenda (or to taste)
0.3 cup blueberries or blackberries. 
(if you want more protein, add half to a whole scoop of vanilla whey)
(can be scaled up or down, I make a batch of 10 cups, then pull it out 1-2 cups at a time (flax can be added just prior to eating to maintain "crunch" and nutty flavour.)

other simple things. 

spinach and shredded cheese, rolled into deli turkey/ham/corned beef (eat as many as needed). Watch out for too much sodium. Might be too much like a sandwich without the bread. 

one more
1/2 cup mashed sweeet potatoe
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 tbs toasted flaxseeds

Depends on what you looking for... what are you looking for, high protein, balanced macros,  vegan?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

greek yogurt, peanut butter, and berries.....
if you are interested ask me for details on what to buy and how much to add as a meal.....


----------



## the7zen (Apr 18, 2009)

*Rice and Chicken*

i normally make it previous night, warm it in the morning again then just have it like that for lunch.


----------

